# Ballet Class



## Hollygolightly (May 20, 2013)

Please could someone recommend a ballet class for a 4 year old.

Thank you


----------



## safia (Dec 5, 2012)

Are you in Dubai? If so, I can recommend Michelle Edwards who holds classes in the Marina area and various other locations around the city. I used to take my daughter to her 'Baby Ballet' classes when she was just over 2 years old. Michelle did various age groups as well as Hip-Hop and other dance forms - she was brill and had a great way with the kids. Her company is called Core Dance Academy and if you look on the Dubai Expat Woman's website you should find her ad. Core Direction Head office: 04 362 6385


----------



## Hollygolightly (May 20, 2013)

safia said:


> Are you in Dubai? If so, I can recommend Michelle Edwards who holds classes in the Marina area and various other locations around the city. I used to take my daughter to her 'Baby Ballet' classes when she was just over 2 years old. Michelle did various age groups as well as Hip-Hop and other dance forms - she was brill and had a great way with the kids. Her company is called Core Dance Academy and if you look on the Dubai Expat Woman's website you should find her ad. Core Direction Head office: 04 362 6385


Thanks Safia,

She sounds really good. I should have said we will be in Abu Dhabi. Do you know if she has any classes there too? Thanks


----------



## safia (Dec 5, 2012)

Ah - sorry, no. I don't know - but check out the website for Core Direction and there may be some links to help you out. If you haven't yet arrived in Abu Dhabi, be assured that you'll have no problem finding ballet classes for your daughter. The expat woman website is also very helpful and there's a forum for asking questions such as yours.

Good luck!


----------

